# Pizza Delivery Gone Bad



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ordered pizza and wings from Dominoes a few hours ago. They've been "quality inspecting" my order for a few hours now. 

I have come to the conclusion that I am not getting my pizza and wings today.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Should have picked it up yourself and got that $3 tip 😂


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Should have picked it up yourself and got that $3 tip 😂


How would I have gotten a $3 tip for picking up my food myself?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> How would I have gotten a $3 tip for picking up my food myself?


I stopped ordering from Domino's because they will try to show up 4 hours later (I'm not kidding) It's happened at least three times to me. The store or whatever will manipulate the tracker also because it'll say 15-45 mins ordering. The first TWO times I thought ok maybe a fluke , the third I told them to F off, I won't order from them anymore. All three times the order showed up at least 3 hours later, only 4 hours the first time. The $3 is a new promotion Domino's is running because they can't keep drivers/hire enough so if you pick up your order their app gives you $3 back, I'm guessing as a bounce back credit.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> How would I have gotten a $3 tip for picking up my food myself?








Introducing Domino's® Carryout Tips: Because You Earned It | Domino's Pizza


The Investor Relations website contains information about Domino's Pizza's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




ir.dominos.com


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Ordered pizza and wings from Dominoes a few hours ago. They've been "quality inspecting" my order for a few hours now.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that I am not getting my pizza and wings today.


F Dominos. 
You should've made yourself a healthy salad instead! I hope you learned your lesson. 😠


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> F Dominos.
> You should've made yourself a healthy salad instead! I hope you learned your lesson. 😠


I did.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> How would I have gotten a $3 tip for picking up my food myself?


They are running tv ads now that offer you a $3 discount if you pick up your own order calling it a tip for you as you are your own driver


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> I stopped ordering from Domino's because they will try to show up 4 hours later (I'm not kidding) It's happened at least three times to me. The store or whatever will manipulate the tracker also because it'll say 15-45 mins ordering. The first TWO times I thought ok maybe a fluke , the third I told them to F off, I won't order from them anymore. All three times the order showed up at least 3 hours later, only 4 hours the first time. The $3 is a new promotion Domino's is running because they can't keep drivers/hire enough so if you pick up your order their app gives you $3 back, I'm guessing as a bounce back credit.


Many years ago when I was a poor college student dominos ran a “get your pizza in 30 minutes or it’s free” campaign. I lived on the 4th floor of the athletic dorm. After me and my friends ordered we would be on the lookout for the delivery guy. When he pulled up we would immediately tie up the elevator so he couldn’t take it. Then we would bum rush the stairwell and make it so he had a hard time trying to get up it! (We were all big guys on the football team). We threw every obstacle imaginable so the poor guy couldn’t get to the room within the 30 minute time frame.

Once we had a driver who seemed hell-bent on getting the pizza there within the 30 minute time frame. All the usual stalling tricks didn’t work with this guy. As a last ditch effort my roommate actually pulled the fire alarm so the building had to be evacuated! I know it’s stupid but the mind of a 19-year-old trying to get free pizza is not to be underestimated. 

Morale of the story: Poor college students are willing to go to great lengths to get free pizza!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> F Dominos.
> You should've made yourself a healthy salad instead! I hope you learned your lesson. 😠


Screw Salad 

Screw Dominos.

Get PIZZA HUT !


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw Salad
> 
> Screw Dominos.
> 
> Get PIZZA HUT !


Or

Buy a bag of wings and a pizza from the store and bake them yourself and tell Domino’s you do a better job than then in less time!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw Salad
> 
> Screw Dominos.
> 
> Get PIZZA HUT !


......and never, ever, everrrr, tip the Pizza Hut driver!


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw Salad
> 
> Screw Dominos.
> 
> Get PIZZA HUT !


I prefer my pizza not to look like they poured a pan full of grease on it so I will never order Pizza Hut.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They are running tv ads now that offer you a $3 discount if you pick up your own order calling it a tip for you as you are your own driver


Not to mention their ads telling people to skip the delivery apps and take out from local restaurants. They are also giving out coupons for local takeout places with there pizzas.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Top ramen noodles, chicken flavor , parmesan cheese, and fresh Cracked Pepper. 

Serve with garlic bread and lemonade .


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Many years ago when I was a poor college student dominos ran a “get your pizza in 30 minutes or it’s free” campaign. I lived on the 4th floor of the athletic dorm. After me and my friends ordered we would be on the lookout for the delivery guy. When he pulled up we would immediately tie up the elevator so he couldn’t take it. Then we would bum rush the stairwell and make it so he had a hard time trying to get up it! (We were all big guys on the football team). We threw every obstacle imaginable so the poor guy couldn’t get to the room within the 30 minute time frame.
> 
> Once we had a driver who seemed hell-bent on getting the pizza there within the 30 minute time frame. All the usual stalling tricks didn’t work with this guy. As a last ditch effort my roommate actually pulled the fire alarm so the building had to be evacuated! I know it’s stupid but the mind of a 19-year-old trying to get free pizza is not to be underestimated.
> 
> Morale of the story: Poor college students are willing to go to great lengths to get free pizza!


I think it's safe to say that you or your football buddies didn't tip either


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Picked up from the Dominos across the street from my condo yesterday..........ready in 12 minutes, and had a 50% Monday only discount coupon too. Stole a 14" pie for $11 tax in. Tasted like bus station food IMHO.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> Stole a 14" pie for $11 tax in


Only because it's Canadian dollars.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Jcedwards3232 said:


> I prefer my pizza not to look like they poured a pan full of grease on it so I will never order Pizza Hut.


Funny you say that. On Pizza Hut pan pizzas, the dough is literally soaking in about 3 ounces of oil as it goes through the oven. Most of that is absorbed into the dough as it bakes. Hand tossed dough is slightly more healthier as the pan is sprayed with oil before the dough is placed on it. Personal pan pizzas are just as bad as pan pizzas, they sit in a pool of oil as they go in the oven.


----------

